
Ask HN: Does anti-Russian hysteria affect your business decisions? - dmitripopov
I always state clearly that my business is located in Russia. It wasn&#x27;t a problem at all for almost 10 years, but recently I have noticed a slight change of customer behavior - the tone of conversation with a customer sometimes changes dramatically when my business address comes into play. Unfortunately I wasn&#x27;t able to find out what their political views were because they stopped responding :) So. Is the quality of a software product the only aspect you take into account when you make your purchase decision? Or a business address in Russia is a red flag for you?
======
kojaru
Oi pizdish, oi pizdish kak dushish... ne veryu ni odnomu slovu

